# Calcomp 1023 Plotter Help!



## FreshBreed (Mar 23, 2008)

Just recently acquired a Calcomp 1023 plotter. Very old model but works perfectly and in mint cond but a little dusty. I've been tring to look for the info and to see if pins can be used on it. If anyone can find specs or any info that would be great.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

FreshBreed said:


> Just recently acquired a Calcomp 1023 plotter. Very old model but works perfectly and in mint cond but a little dusty. I've been tring to look for the info and to see if pins can be used on it. If anyone can find specs or any info that would be great.


http://www.calcompgraphics.com/


----------



## FreshBreed (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you._ AdriaticBlue
_


----------



## FreshBreed (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been searching but no luck yet. But does anyone have any knowledge where to get pins/holders for this plotter?


----------



## MrRizzo2 (Dec 15, 2008)

i am looking for info on this also, try GEICalgraph Home Page their FAQ and downloads page had good info, and i was able to get a users guide (pdf) from there tech support.


----------



## definitivearts (Feb 6, 2011)

FreshBreed said:


> Just recently acquired a Calcomp 1023 plotter. Very old model but works perfectly and in mint cond but a little dusty. I've been tring to look for the info and to see if pins can be used on it. If anyone can find specs or any info that would be great.


can this plotter cut vinyl? i have a wk series cutter from all image printing that uses artcut and artcut keeps messing up on me saying i have to authenticate it i have flexi sign pro 8.6 v2 and i have bought a calcomp 1023 pen plotter i was wondering if its possible to cut with the calcomp 1023?


----------

